# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Google TV is here

## Baazigar

ഹോം » വെബ്ബ്*  

            ഗൂഗിള്* ടി.വി. സോണി അവതരിപ്പിച്ചു   
Posted on: 15 Oct 2010 
     -സ്വന്തം ലേഖകന്*  




ടെലിവിഷന്* എന്ന പരമ്പരാഗത മാധ്യമത്തെ ഒറ്റയടിക്ക് ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റുമായി  സമ്മേളിപ്പിക്കുന്ന സങ്കേതമാണ് ഗൂഗിള്* ടിവി. ഈ സങ്കേതം ഉപയോഗിച്ചിട്ടുള്ള  ആദ്യ ടെലിവിഷന്* സോണി കമ്പനി അവതരിപ്പിച്ചു. അമേരിക്കയിലാണ് ആദ്യം ഇത്തരം  ടിവികള്* ലഭ്യമാവുക. ഡിസംബറോടെ ഇത് മറ്റ് രാജ്യങ്ങളിലും  വില്*പ്പനയ്*ക്കെത്തുമെന്ന് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകള്* പറയുന്നു.

24 ഇഞ്ച്, 32 ഇഞ്ച്, 40 ഇഞ്ച്, 46 ഇഞ്ച് വലിപ്പങ്ങളില്* നാല് മോഡലുകളാണ്  സോണി ഇറക്കുന്നത്. ഇവയുടെ വില യഥാക്രമം 600 ഡോളര്* (26000 രൂപ), 800 ഡോളര്*  (35000 രൂപ), 1000 ഡോളര്* (44000 രൂപ), 1400 ഡോളര്* (61000 രൂപ)  എന്നിങ്ങനെയാണ്. 



'ടെലിവിഷന്റെയും പൂര്*ണ ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ് സെര്*ച്ചിന്റെയും അനുഭവം ഒരുമിച്ച്  ലഭ്യമാകുന്ന ലോകത്തെ ആദ്യ എച്ച്ഡിടിവിയാണ് സോണി ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ് ടിവി'യെന്ന്  സോണിയുടെ സീനിയര്* വൈസ്​പ്രസിഡന്റ് മൈക്ക് അബാറി പറഞ്ഞു.

ടെലിവിഷനെ ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ് ബ്രൗസിങിനുള്ള ഉപകരണം കൂടിയാക്കി മാറ്റുകയാണ്  ഗൂഗിള്* ടിവി ചെയ്യുക. യുടൂബ് വീഡിയോകള്* ഇനി തടസ്സമില്ലാതെ ടെലിവിഷനില്*  തന്നെ ആസ്വദിക്കാം.  

ഇന്റല്* ആറ്റം പ്രോസസറും ഗൂഗിളിന്റെ മൊബൈല്* പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോമായ  ആന്*ഡ്രോയിഡുമാണ് ഗൂഗിള്* ടിവിയുടെ കാതല്*. ഗൂഗിളിന്റെ തന്നെ ക്രോം  ബ്രൗസറാണ് ഇതിലുള്ളത്. 

ലോഗിടെക്കാണ് ഗൂഗിള്* ടിവിക്കാവശ്യമായ വയര്*ലെസ് കീബോര്*ഡ്  നിര്*മിക്കുന്നത്. ബില്*ട്ടിന്* ഓപ്ടിക്കല്* മൗസോടു കൂടിയ ക്യുവര്*ത്തി  കീബോര്*ഡ് ഉപയോഗിച്ച് സുഗമമായി ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ് ബ്രൗസ് ചെയ്യാന്* കഴിയും.

----------


## Baazigar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS0la9SmqWA[/ame]

----------


## Baazigar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhopjbugmFg]YouTube - Preview: Sony Internet TV (powered by Google TV)[/ame]

----------


## Baazigar

Options

1. Buy a new *Sony Internet TV* (LED HDTV )
2. Buy a *Sony Internet TV Blu Ray player* and connect it to your existing HDTV

Sony Internet TV | Sony | SonyStyle USA

3. Buy *Logitech Revue* (Keyboard powered with Google TV) - This one released a week ago
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/smartTV


Google TV: Sony versus Logitech | WirelessGround.com Blog

----------


## Baazigar

Google TV quick tour

Quick Tour - Google TV

----------


## Baazigar

*Alternatives to Google TV*


From Apple To Google TV: A Quick Overview Of Six Connected TV Offerings


         Oct 15, 2010 at 12:37pm ET by Greg Sterling 

          While many people are focused on the recent launch of Google TV,  there are a range of existing alternatives for people who want more  than just TV on their TVs  or who may what to cut the (cable) cord  entirely. The chart below offers a short overview and comparison of the  major providers and systems available in the US market. It is not  intended to be definitive or exhaustive.
 Each product or system below requires some sort of new hardware,  either a set-top box or a entirely new TV. Prices range from a low of  $59 for the cheapest Roku box to well over $1,000 for the largest Sony  Internet TV.


 The majority of these systems do not provide access to the full   internet  only Google TV currently does  but they all provide   internet content in various forms and to varying degrees. Yahoo   Connected TV, for example, offers a growing library of widgets that   provide web content: the Best of the Web on TV is the slogan. (See  update below.)
 This widget or app approach is very analogous to the smartphone  universe and we should see that model continue to gain traction as an  alternative to simply putting a browser on the big screen (as you have  now with Opera on the Wii). Internet content and its presentation need  to be optimized for the form factor of TV and the lean back  experience. YouTube, for example, has developed a special lean back version for this reason.
 Some of these systems are more social than others (e.g., Boxee,   Xbox Live). But overall the available content and degree of internet  access  varies widely. While I would handicap each of these providers  somewhat differently and believe some have a better chance than others,  its still quite unclear which systems will penetrate the mainstream.
 Taken together, however, they do make clear  that were entering a  new era in the evolution of TV, or as I like to  call it the master  screen.

Apple TVBoxeeGoogle TVRokuXbox LiveYahoo Connected TV
*Update*: I was corrected that the Boxee Box does offer full internet access through a browser.

----------


## Baazigar

*Google TV's Dark Side*



                                  The Logitech Revue with Google TV's Web browser offers you no more protection or control than a run-of-the-mill desktop version.
Google TV becomes less mysterious every day. We now have Logitech's pricey Revue box  and peripherals to fawn over. Everything looks so sleek and black. The  color is fitting; it matches the darkness at the heart of this otherwise  innovative product.
  Yes, we need a device that brings together our online, desktop,  and television-viewing worlds. I want a platform that can break down  barriers, with a search engine that traverses all digital mediums and  brings back a single, cohesive results page. This is bliss. So why do I  think it could turn into a horror show?
  A core component of Google TV—and the Logitech Revue—is the Google  Chrome Web browser. This makes perfect sense. Google has built one of  the best Web browsers on the market. It's so good it's captured over 10  percent of the market in just two years.
  According to one Google exec I spoke to at the Logitech Revue launch  event, the browser inside the device is actually Chrome 5. It will even  get slipstream updates just like the Chrome browser on your desktop or laptop. In case you didn't know, Google is quietly updating Chrome for you, whether you like it or not.
  Surely, I thought, the browser inside the Logitech Revue with Google  TV couldn't be exactly the same as a run-of-the-mill Web browser. I was  right. A Google executive explained that this browser was entirely  devoid of Chrome, meaning the thin interface Google wraps around the desktop  version is gone. Another Google rep did tell me that Google made the UI  slightly different to optimize for the TV "form factor."
  I wondered what other tweaks Google might have made to try and optimize the browser for Revue with Google TV.
  Virtually none.
  Wait a minute, I said to the Google exec. What if someone is  operating his Revue with Google TV And he stumbles on a pop-up chain  (accidentally hitting an adult site comes to mind). Does the Google TV  Chrome browser do anything to suppress the pop-ups or at lease shield  the user from this kind of activity? This isn't, after all, a PC.
  Nope, the browser doesn't do anything, because it's simply Chrome. It will protect you only in the ways Chrome on the desktop can protect you.
  And there's the fatal flaw. It gets worse. Remember, this Chrome  browser has no interface or controls. So how do you shut it down and  stop those out-of-control pop ups? How do you even change the browser  settings? To be clear, it's really just a browser. Throughout the  Logitech Revue with Google TV press conference, both companies repeated  that mantra. When asked about commerce integration, execs said that "the  whole Web is accessible" through the browser, which means, shopping  sites, content sites, and everything else. If that's the case, don't you  need some sort of protection from "the whole Web?"
  You can't install security software on Google TV, so how do you automatically block the bad stuff?
  To me this is more than an issue. It's a big, dark problem that  literally lies at the core of Google TV. I don't understand how Google  can put a browser on a device without the traditional controls of a  computer and not make any kind of software adjustments.
If  something bad starts to happen on Logitech's Revue with Google TV,  what's a user supposed to do? Shut off the TV? No, the activity will  still be live and right there when you turn on your set. There are, in  fact, Ctrl Alt and Delete buttons on the Revue Remote Control keyboard,  so I guess you could use that to reset the box. That seems very  un-TV-ish. How, though, do you clear your history and cache?
  Look, I'm glad Google, Logitech, and other partners are diving into  this, but if they let this problem slip by, what other crucial product  mistakes have they missed?


Google TV's Dark Side | Lance Ulanoff | PCMag.com

----------


## E Y E M A X

Kollaalo...thanx Baazi...

Athra maarakmaaya vilayum illa..good

----------


## aneeshs003

Ethraya Vila?

----------


## Baazigar

> Ethraya Vila?


Check here
Sony Internet TV | Google TV | Sony | Sony Style USA



> Kollaalo...thanx Baazi...
> 
> Athra maarakmaaya vilayum illa..good


40 inch-inte nalla price aanu.. Pakshe 24, 32 inchu okke apaara kathi price aayippoyi

----------


## lonniedivers

The last time Google officially said something about the Google TV was  at the Google I/O Conference. Since then, the whole Internet world has  been upbeat about Googles next product and curious as to how it will  change their daily lives.

----------


## PunchHaaji

Sony Rocks again!!   :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## jinyjames

Google TV has a nice features. First one is you can use your iphone and android phone as a remote control for a google TV. Google TV has  some preloaded from which are  Twitter, CNBC,NBA playing time, like Amazon Video on demand applicaaion with Gallery etc. And Android application will also be run on google TV.

----------


## Rahul07

thankz bro 
nice info

----------


## maryland

*ഗൂഗിള്* ടിവി പരാജയപ്പെട്ടു?*


ഒരുമിച്ച്* ടി വിയും ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റും സാധ്യമാക്കുന്ന സാങ്കേതികവിദ്യയായാണ്* ഗൂഗിള്* ടിവി അവതരിപ്പിക്കപ്പെട്ടത്*. എന്നാല്* ലോഗിടെക്*, ഇന്റല്*, സോണി എന്നിവയുമായി സഹകരിച്ച്* പുറത്തിറക്കിയ ഗൂഗിള്* ടിവി പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ച വില്*പന കൈവരിച്ചിട്ടില്ലെന്നാണ്* റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട്*. പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കപ്പെട്ടതിനേക്കാള്* 70 ശതമാനം കുറച്ചുമാത്രമാണ്* ഗൂഗിള്* ടിവി വിറ്റതെന്നാണ്* ലോഗിടെക്ക്*, ഗൂഗിള്* എന്നിവര്* വിലയിരുത്തുന്നത്*. 2010 മെയ്* മാസത്തിലാണ്* ഗൂഗിള്* ടി വി പുറത്തിറക്കിയത്*. അതേസമയം ഗൂഗിള്* ടിവിയ്*ക്ക്* ആവശ്യമായ സെറ്റ്*ടോപ്* ബോക്*സുകള്* സമയത്ത്* നല്*കാതിരുന്നത്* വില്*പനയെ ബാധിച്ചതായും സൂചനയുണ്ട്*. 2010 മെയ്* മാസത്തില്* ടിവി പുറത്തിറക്കിയെങ്കിലും സെറ്റ്*ടോപ്* ബോക്*സ്* വിപണിയിലെത്തിയത്* ഒക്*ടോബറിലാണ്*. എന്നാല്* ഗൂഗിള്* ടിവി കൂടുതല്* ജനപ്രിയമാക്കാന്* സഹായിക്കുന്ന ആന്*ഡ്രോയ്*ഡ്* എസ്*ഡികെ സോഫ്*റ്റ്*വെയര്* വരുന്നതോടെ വില്*പന കൂടുമെന്നാണ്* ഗൂഗിള്* പറയുന്നത്*. 2011 മെയ്* മാസം നടക്കുന്ന ഗൂഗിള്* ഡെവലപ്പര്* സമ്മേളനത്തില്* എസ്*ഡികെ പുറത്തിറക്കുമെന്നാണ്* സൂചന. അതേസമയം ഇത്* ഗൂഗിള്* ടിവിയ്*ക്കൊപ്പം പുറത്തിറക്കിയിരുന്നെങ്കില്* വില്*പന കൂടുമായിരുന്നുവെന്നാണ്* വിദഗ്*ദ്ധര്* പറയുന്നത്*. ടി വി നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്നത്* സോണിയാണ്*. ഗൂഗിള്* ടി വിയ്*ക്ക്* ആവശ്യമായ സ്*പീക്കറുകള്*, കീബോര്*ഡ്*, വെബ്*ക്യാം എന്നിവ ലോഗിടെകിന്റേതാണ്*. ടി വിയുടെ സോഫ്*റ്റ്*വെയര്* ഗൂഗിളിന്റേതും. യൂറോപ്പ്*, മിഡില്* ഈസ്*റ്റ്*, അമേരിക്ക എന്നിവിടങ്ങളിലാണ്* ഗൂഗിള്* ടി വിയുടെ വില്*പന കുറഞ്ഞത്*. എന്നാല്* 2012 മാര്*ച്ചില്* അവസാനിക്കുന്ന സാമ്പത്തികവര്*ഷത്തോടെ വില്*പന പത്തു ശതമാനം വര്*ദ്ധിക്കുമെന്നാണ്* ഗൂഗിള്* വ്യക്*താവ്* പറയുന്നത്*.

----------


## Baazigar

Ithinte 46 inchnu ippol $598.99 @bestbuy.com

----------


## cinemabhranthan

another gr8 innovation from google

----------


## maryland

*ടെലിവിഷന്* സര്*വീസിലേക്ക്* ഗൂഗിള്* കണ്ണുവയ്*ക്കുന്നു* 

ആധുനിക ലോകത്ത്* ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ്* വലിയൊരു വിനോദ ഉപാധിയായി മാറിയ സാഹചര്യത്തില്* ഇതിലൂടെ ടെലിവിഷന്* സര്*വീസുകള്*ക്ക്* കൂടുതല്*പ്രാധാന്യംനല്*കാന്* ഗൂഗിള്* ആലോചിക്കുന്നതായി വാള്*ട്രീറ്റ്* ജേര്*ണല്* റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട്* ചെയ്യുന്നു. കേബിള്*വഴി ടി.വി ചാനലുകള്* ലഭിക്കുന്നതുപാലെ ചാര്*ജ്* ഈടാക്കി ഗൂഗിള്*വഴി ടി.വി ചാനലുകള്* എത്തിക്കുന്നതിനുള്ള പരിപാടിയാണ്* ആലോചിക്കുന്നത്*. ഇതുമായി ബന്*ധപ്പെട്ട്* ടെലിവിഷന്* പ്രക്ഷേപണരംഗത്തെ പല മേജര്* ചാനല്*കമ്പനികളുമായി ഗൂഗിള്* ചര്*ച്ച ചെയ്*തുകഴിഞ്ഞു. സെക്കന്റ്* ജനറേഷന്* ഗൂഗിള്* ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ്* ടെലിവിഷന്* പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോമിലൂടെ ഇത്* നടപ്പാക്കാന്* കമ്പനി ആലോചിക്കുന്നത്*. ഇതിലൂടെ സിനിമകളും ടെലിവിഷന്* ഷോകളും മറ്റ്* വീഡിയോ പ്രോഗ്രാമുകളുമെല്ലാം എത്തിക്കാനാണ്* ഉദ്ദേശിക്കുന്നത്*. കാലിഫോര്*ണിയ ആസ്*ഥാനമായി പ്രവര്*ത്തിക്കുന്ന ഗൂഗിള്* കഴിഞ്ഞ വര്*ഷം ഗൂഗിള്* ടി.വി അവതരിപ്പിച്ചിരുന്നു. ഇതില്* ആന്*ഡ്രോയിഡ്* സോഫ്*റ്റ്*വെയര്* ആണ്* ഉപയോഗിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്*. ഇതിന്റെ സേവനം കൂടുതല്* വിപുലപ്പെടുത്തുകയാണ്* ലക്ഷ്യം. എന്നിരുന്നാലും ഇതിനെപ്പറ്റിയുള്ള കൂടുതല്* കാര്യങ്ങളൊന്നും തീരുമാനയില്ലെന്നും റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടില്* പറയുന്നു.

----------


## sali

Kollamallo ............. :Clap3:

----------

